# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Pain back only during the cycle of stero

## Valyr

Hi guys!
I am new here and I have lower pain back only during the cycle of stero . When I want to do gym and work out, then appear the hearts , after some minute it dissappear , no hearts snymore time . I felt this pain when I did intense execises with a reate heart above 140 beats. When I work out with havy weghts with mor time for recovery I am ok , I don t feel anything . Whats is happent? Some one tell me that is presure blod în this area and muscle is contracted . What can I do to disapear this hearts? Thank you verry much for your answear.
I mention that a take 1 ml probolan, 0,7 ml test propionate , 0.7ml masteron and 40 mg anavar EOD .

----------


## redz

Anavar can cause painful back pumps. Is this what you are talking about?

----------


## Valyr

Yes , from anavar I think I have pain back pumps or for sweets în general . When I am on PCT , this hearts disappear. Can I take something for this hearts ?

----------


## redz

Might be bettter to drop the anavar .

----------

